
The poor like taxing the rich less than you would think - shawndumas
http://www.economist.com/node/21525851/print
======
pinchyfingers
Besides the issues of hoping to climb the economic ladder or wanting to avoid
being on the absolute bottom, there is always the moral issue of avoiding
theft.

